# Who has the best price on Opi?



## Karren (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok so I pitched all of my polish and want to buy all new stuff and I thought I'd standardize on Opi! And before I spend a ton on gas driving around looking, I thought I'd ask..

Who locally, (lower 48 US) has the best prices on Opi nail polish? TIA!


----------



## bCreative (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm....you know I don't know about stores or locally but these 2 websites sell OPI for a really good price.

8ty8 Beauty OPI Nail Polish Pg 1

Head2Toe Beauty OPI Nail Polish Pg 1


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep, I was going to suggest those sites too.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 14, 2009)

beautyticket.com sells OPI i think...i know theur China Glaze is cheap as hell!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 14, 2009)

I too was going to suggest the two above sites, another good one is Trans Design, Inc. they have a pretty good selection of OPI as well and an assortment of other brands.


----------



## Anna (Jul 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif beautyticket.com sells OPI i think...i know theur China Glaze is cheap as hell! Addict.


----------



## Karren (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks all! Found some at Kmart tonight. So I picked up a base coat, top coat, deep red and a mauveish.. $8.50 each..


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jul 15, 2009)

I buy my OPI nail polish at Ulta. I use the coupon in the circular to save more. I pay around $8.50 per bottle (before the coupon). Also, last week I purchased 2 bottles of OPI (OPI Red and Shorts Story). I received a free top coat (had a choice of base or top coat) and used the $3.50 coupon.

By the way, if anyone if looking for a great summer pink (medium pink), try Shorts Story. Someone recommended it to me. It is easily one of my favorites.

Good luck!

Should also say you must spend $10 with the $3.50 coupon.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 15, 2009)

They're too expensive at Kmart!

I love 8ty8, what are they around $4.50 each? Can't beat that...


----------



## Karren (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah! I thought that seemed pricey but I'm going through nail polish withdrawls! Lol. I need to hit Ulta one of these days too..


----------



## ProperlyMadeUp (Jul 15, 2009)

My Target has O.P.I. for $8.50 each...how much does it usually cost?


----------



## magosienne (Jul 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They're too expensive at Kmart!
I love 8ty8, what are they around $4.50 each? Can't beat that...

That's where i buy mine



Even wit the shipping costs it still costs me less than a single bottle of OPI here, can't beat that !


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 15, 2009)

So true Mags! From 8ty8 I can get 6 bottles of OPI polish for around AU $40 including postage which is an incredible bargain considering they retail for around $20 a bottle here.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *ProperlyMadeUp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My Target has O.P.I. for $8.50 each...how much does it usually cost? That's about the right price for OPI. Too much for one bottle for me.


----------



## ProperlyMadeUp (Jul 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's about the right price for OPI. Too much for one bottle for me. I passed on it and I only use NYX now.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you have a Fred Meyer near you? They usually have buy 2 get one free sales, and sometimes they go on clearance. I bought my last 2 bottles of OPI for 50% off the clearance price.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 17, 2009)

I also suggest Sinful Colors, they are only 1.99 and they have great colors!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 17, 2009)

eyerolling! so true! we pay $21.95 a bottle here!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 18, 2009)

Ouch !! That much for a bottle of nailpolish ? That's incredible ! Although i just checked, here we pay US$19.32 for a bottle of nail polish :/


----------



## lolaB (Jul 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif eyerolling! so true! we pay $21.95 a bottle here! Oh my goshness! That's crazy. I don't even think some of my OPI's are worth the $8.50 I paid. sheesh!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, some formulations of it arent all that! I like my OPI's I just got tired of using the same colors over and over again


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh my goshness! That's crazy. I don't even think some of my OPI's are worth the $8.50 I paid. sheesh! lol hence why 8ty8beauty is my best friend! lol


----------



## BeachBarbie (Jul 22, 2009)

i can't imagine paying ~$20 for a bottle of OPI! They recently started retailing for $9 instead of $8.50 here. I'd definitely suggest befriending anyone with a beauty license and getting it through them for $4.50 a bottle. I'd be scared to get it cheaply through stores other than beauty suppliers since you don't know how long the color has been sitting around, getting old.


----------



## lolaB (Jul 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *BeachBarbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd be scared to get it cheaply through stores other than beauty suppliers since you don't know how long the color has been sitting around, getting old. Just pick up a bottle of thinner, and you'll never have to worry about the age of a polish again.


----------

